# Garantie einer Grafikkarte nach Umbau auf Wasser



## kimster_IceMan (23. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen. 

Ich habe hier nun nicht direkt was gefunden auf diese Frage - korrigiert mich bitte, wenn es dazu bereits etwas gibt aber die Meinungen dazu gehen doch etwas auseinander. 

Meine Frage dreht sich um die Garantie einer Grafikkarte wenn diese auf Wasser umgebaut wird. 
Erlischt dann die Garantie automatisch oder wie sieht das aus ? 

Es gibt eine Internetseite da steht ziemlich klar, dass die Garantie nicht erlischt - der Asus-Support meinte jedoch, dass die Garantie nach dem Umbau erlischt.  

Bis jetzt hatte ich nur Asus-Garfikkarten und ansonsten auch alle möglichen Komponenten von Asus, daher würde ich gerne bei Asus bleiben - jetzt die Frage, wenn ich eine neue RTX-Karte auf Wasser umbaue, ist dann die Garantie futsch ? 

Besten Dank für die Antworten

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## azzih (23. Februar 2019)

Musst mal in die Asus Garantiebedingungen schauen ob Kühlerwechsel mit abgedeckt ist (meines Wissens schon). Allerdings vor dem Einsenden wieder Ursprungskühler  drauf machen.


----------



## micha34 (23. Februar 2019)

Der Kühlerwechsel dürfte nicht durch die Garantie gedeckt sein wenn der Kühlerwechsel den Defekt verursacht hat oder durch Montagefehler
Folgeschäden entstanden sind.

Garantie ist ja eher auf Kulanzbasis und womöglich ist ASUS so kulant und sieht auch über sowas hinweg.

Ansprüche hat man eigentlich nur gegen den Händler,mit diesen Wurde der Kaufvertrag geschlossen,dann wäre das die Gewährleistung.
Meistens ist aber auch die  freiwillige Herstellergarantie kaum länger als die 2 jährige Gewährleistungspflicht gegenüber dem Händler.

Wie das dann nach einem Kauf tatsächlich abläuft,kann man nie Wissen,habe da gerade selbst meine Erfahrungen machen dürfen.


----------



## Andregee (23. Februar 2019)

Garantie ist nicht meistens sondern immer freiwillig und damit legt der Hersteller allein die Bedingungen fest. Asus gewährt die Garantie übrigens lediglich dem Händler. Als Endkunde ist man rein rechtlich auf die Gewährleistung des Händlers angewiesen und wenn man bei entsprechenden Kistenschiebern von A.... E bis M...... Y bestellt, wird man nicht selten mit dem Zeitwert abgespeist. Im Härtefall kann ein Händler sich nach 6 Monaten bei Asus auf die Beweislastumkehr berufen und die Nacherfüllung verweigern, selbst vom Hersteller jedoch die Garantie einfordern 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## azzih (23. Februar 2019)

Nein Ansprüche hast du keine gegenüber dem Händler, das ist grundsätzlich falsch. Die Gewährleistung besagt nur das der Händler dir mangelfreie Ware liefert. Dies wird die ersten 6 Monate nach Kauf und auftretendem Mangel auch so angenommen.
Wenn du allerdings den Kühler demontierst und an der Karte rumbaust, erlischt quasi die Gewährleistung, da jeder Händler sagen wird, der Defekt sei durch Eigenverschulden aufgetreten. Da bleibt dir nur der Weg über die Garantieleistung des Herstellers. Sprich der Händler wird zu Asus einsenden zwecks Reparatur.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Februar 2019)

kimster_IceMan schrieb:


> Meine Frage dreht sich um die Garantie einer Grafikkarte wenn diese auf Wasser umgebaut wird.
> Erlischt dann die Garantie automatisch oder wie sieht das aus ?



Grundsätzlich erlischt die Garantie (und Gewährleistung!) von Grafikkarten, sobald der Besitzer daran irgendwelche mechanischen Änderungen durchführt.

Es gibt Hersteller, die ihre Garantie dahingehend erweitern und sagen "wenn wir sehen dass du alles korrekt gemacht hast (und dein Umbau nicht der Grund für den Defekt ist) besteht die Garantie weiterhin". Das ist aber wenns hart auf hart kommt eher eine Kulanzsache - als Kunde haste wenn der Hersteller sich am Ende doch weigert die A-Karte.


----------



## kimster_IceMan (23. Februar 2019)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten. 
Es bleibt also eigentlich nur noch zu sagen "Alles kann man dann doch nicht haben" 

Danke an alle. 
Grüsse


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Februar 2019)

Wenn du eine echte Garantie auf eine WaKü-GPU haben möchtest musste zu den ab Werk mit einem Kühlblock ausgestatteten Modellen greifen so dass du selbst nichts baulich ändern musst. Da ist nur das Angebot sehr überschaubar - und die Dinger sind natürlich unverhältnismäßig teuer. 

Gigabyte Aorus GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Xtreme Waterforce WB 11G, 11GB GDDR6, 3x HDMI, 3x DP, USB-C (GV-N208TAORUSX WB-11GC)
EVGA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti FTW3 Ultra Hydro Copper Gaming, 11GB GDDR6, HDMI, 3x DP, USB-C (11G-P4-2489-KR)
Zotac Gaming GeForce RTX 2080 Ti ArcticStorm, 11GB GDDR6, HDMI, 3x DP, USB-C (ZT-T20810K-30P)


----------



## moonshot (23. Februar 2019)

Die Gewährleistung erlischt nur für den modifizierten Teil nicht für das ganze Produkt. Wenn also z.B. der Displayport spinnt, ist es egal ob du umgebaut hast. So lange das ganze "fachmännisch" durchgeführt wird. 
Eine Garantie können sowohl der Händler als auch der Hersteller anbieten. Sie ist ein rechtlich bindender Vertrag, also nicht aus Kulanz. Kann aber recht frei formuliert sein und auch den Umbau ausschließen. Bindend ist aber was in den Garantiebedingungen steht, nicht was dir irgendwer hinterher erzählt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Februar 2019)

moonshot schrieb:


> Die Gewährleistung erlischt nur für den modifizierten Teil nicht für das ganze Produkt. Wenn also z.B. der Displayport spinnt, ist es egal ob du umgebaut hast. So lange das ganze "fachmännisch" durchgeführt wird.



Das ist die Theorie.
Die Praxis ist "sie haben umgebaut, deswegen ists kaputt, wir erstatten nichts". Beweise das Gegenteil - viel Glück.



moonshot schrieb:


> Kann aber recht frei formuliert sein


Das ist der Trick.


Es ist ja schön, mit Gesetzen und Juristerei um sich zu werfen und es mag sogar theoretisch stimmen dass was abgedeckt ist und man Anspruch auf Ersatz hätte - aber die Praxis ist einfach eine andere. Der Hersteller lehnt ab. Du kannst Widerspruch einlegen und er lehnt weiterhin ab. Du kannst dir den vollen Weg antun und dich vor Gericht (Länderübergreifend!) streiten und Monate an Lebenszeit und hohe Geldbeträge verwenden um zu deinem Recht zu kommen - und mit Glück gewinnst du sogar (meistens wirst dus nicht und selbst wenn - klage mal Geld bei einer taiwanesichen Firma ein wenn die einfach nicht zahlen...). Die allerallermeisten Menschen sehen da halt zurecht wenig Sinn drin bzw. haben besseres in ihrem Leben zu tun.


----------



## HisN (23. Februar 2019)

Grafikkarten: Garantiebedingungen von Abwicklung bis Kuehlerwechsel - ComputerBase


----------



## Andregee (23. Februar 2019)

azzih schrieb:


> Nein Ansprüche hast du keine gegenüber dem Händler, das ist grundsätzlich falsch. Die Gewährleistung besagt nur das der Händler dir mangelfreie Ware liefert. Dies wird die ersten 6 Monate nach Kauf und auftretendem Mangel auch so angenommen.
> Wenn du allerdings den Kühler demontierst und an der Karte rumbaust, erlischt quasi die Gewährleistung, da jeder Händler sagen wird, der Defekt sei durch Eigenverschulden aufgetreten. Da bleibt dir nur der Weg über die Garantieleistung des Herstellers. Sprich der Händler wird zu Asus einsenden zwecks Reparatur.


Die Gewährleistung erlischt eben nicht beim Kühlertausch, wenn der Schaden nicht darin ursächlich ist. Einzig bei der Garantie kann der Hersteller das ausklammern 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Februar 2019)

Andregee schrieb:


> Die Gewährleistung erlischt eben nicht beim Kühlertausch, wenn der Schaden nicht darin ursächlich ist.


Absolut korrekt.

Und wenn der Händler/Hersteller behauptet der vorliegende Schaden IST darin ursächlich dass du den Kühler getauscht hast (auch wenn das gelogen ist)?
Viel Spaß. 

Das problem bei defekten Grafikkarten ist, dass man den Defekt in 99% der Fälle nicht von außen sehen und noch weniger einer Ursache zuordnen kann. Der Händler/Hersteller kann genausowenig beweisen dass der Kühlerumbau die Ursache war noch kannst du beweisen dass ers nicht war. Aussage gegen Aussage. Du gegen einen millionenschweren Konzern. Das ist die Realität.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Februar 2019)

Bei meiner MSI GEFORCE RTX 2080 SEA HAWK EK X war sogar eine Tube WLP von EK mit dabei... 
Wenn die Grafikkarte nicht zerlegt werden darf frage ich mich dann wieso da WLP im Lieferumfang  mit dabei war.
Auf einer Schraube ist auch ein Siegel drauf.

Mir ist aber bekannt das MSI die Garantie nicht verweigert, aber selbst schreibt sobald der Siegel fehlt genauer hin zu schauen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Februar 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Bei meiner MSI GEFORCE RTX 2080 SEA HAWK EK X war sogar eine Tube WLP von EK mit dabei...
> Wenn die Grafikkarte nicht zerlegt werden darf frage ich mich dann wieso da WLP im Lieferumfang  mit dabei war.



Wie gesagt es gibt Hersteller die da sehr kulant sind. Aber das ist nunmal kein Zwang bzw. im echten Härtefall ist der Kunde der Dumme.
Fairerweise muss man aber auch sagen, dass auch in der Praxis bei Herstellern die sowas anbieten wirklich recht kulant gearbeitet wird. Sprich wenn du keine offensichtlichen Untaten gemacht hast mit deiner Grafikkarte wird die in aller Regel auch ersetzt. Man sollte sich nur eben nicht unbedingt 100%tig drauf verlassen.


----------



## moonshot (23. Februar 2019)

Natürlich sind recht haben und recht bekommen zwei paar Schuhe. Bei einer 200€ GPU wird sich das auch kein vernunftbegabter Mensch antun. Dank Nvidia kann man sich ja aber mittlerweile auch 4 stellige Consumer Karten zulegen. Wenn ich da ein 3/4 Jahr drauf sparen würde, würde ich das nicht einfach als Lehrgeld sehen.

Wenn man in der EU kauft kann man auch im eigenen Land klagen. Wo man bei "is halt kaputt" auch nur nachweisen müsste, dass es nach dem Umbau eine Zeit lang lief. Im Zivilrecht genügt der Anscheinsbeweis.


----------



## azzih (23. Februar 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wie gesagt es gibt Hersteller die da sehr kulant sind. Aber das ist nunmal kein Zwang bzw. im echten Härtefall ist der Kunde der Dumme.
> Fairerweise muss man aber auch sagen, dass auch in der Praxis bei Herstellern die sowas anbieten wirklich recht kulant gearbeitet wird. Sprich wenn du keine offensichtlichen Untaten gemacht hast mit deiner Grafikkarte wird die in aller Regel auch ersetzt. Man sollte sich nur eben nicht unbedingt 100%tig drauf verlassen.



Richtig. Hab lange genug im Onlinehandel gearbeitet. Klingt hier negativer als es in Realität tatsächlich ist. Viele Hersteller tauschen und reparieren mehr als sie eigentlich müssten. Oft tauscht ein Mainboardhersteller sogar ein Mainboard aus obwohl man deutlich sieht das der Kunde die Pins verbogen hat.

Was Leuten allerdings klar sein muss und auch immer wieder für Verstimmungen sorgt, ist das der RMA Vorgang mit Einsenden, Reparatur und Rücksendung gerne mal zwischen 3 und 6 Wochen dauert.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Februar 2019)

azzih schrieb:


> Was Leuten allerdings klar sein muss und auch immer wieder für Verstimmungen sorgt, ist das der RMA Vorgang mit Einsenden, Reparatur und Rücksendung gerne mal zwischen 3 und 6 Wochen dauert.



Das ist extrem unterschiedlich (die Größenordnung passt aber).
Da hab ich RMAs erlebt die 2 Tage dauerten (mail an Support "ist defekt" bis Lieferant mit ersatz an der Tür) was extremst gut war bis hin zu mehreren Monaten und unzähligen Mails wo der Hersteller versucht hat mir die Schuld in die Schuhe zu schieben.
Aber im Mittel würde ich sagen dauerts 4 Wochen.

Ärgerlich ist nur wenn ein Hersteller seine Versprechen nicht einhalten kann - die "48h-Austauschgarantie" von BeQuiet dauerte bei mir beispielsweise zwei Wochen bei einem DarkPowerPro das die Hufe gestreckt hatte. Andere wiederum sind überraschend schnell, Gigabyte ersetzte mir mein X99 SOC-Force innerhalb weniger Tage obwohl ich hier miit 6 Wochen und mehr rechnete.


iWebi schrieb:


> Wer Garantie für Kühlertausch möchte muss schon bei  EVGA einkaufen den sie decken sowas auf Kulanz ab.



Behaupten sie zumindest in ihrer Werbung. In der Praxis ist EVGA manchmal äußerst lächerlich unterwegs.
Ich  möchte beispielhaft die Antwort des EVGA-Supports aus einem im Forum  bekannten Fall mal zitieren wo jemand seine Karte reklamiert hat hat die  ab Werk (Werks-OC) instabil ohne Ende war - ich habe den besonders lächerlichen Teil mal fett markiert:


			
				EVGA schrieb:
			
		

> _Guten Tag,
> 
> Danke für Ihre Email. Bitte versuchen Sie die folgenden Lösungsvorschläge:
> 
> ...


Na Glückwunsch zu hervorragendem Support.


----------



## Andregee (23. Februar 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Absolut korrekt.
> 
> Und wenn der Händler/Hersteller behauptet der vorliegende Schaden IST darin ursächlich dass du den Kühler getauscht hast (auch wenn das gelogen ist)?
> Viel Spaß.
> ...


Dann muss er das innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate erst einmal beweisen. Es ist auf jeden Fall fachlich korrekt. Nur weil man für sein Recht eventuell einstehen muss, bedeutet eben nicht, daß man das Recht als nicht gegeben ansieht 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## sebgerken (23. Februar 2019)

moonshot schrieb:


> Wenn man in der EU kauft kann man auch im eigenen Land klagen..




Im eigenen Land vielleicht nicht. Aber jede Firma, die hier etwas vertreibt,  muss in der EU ein Büro mit einem Verantwortlichen haben. Gegen die kann man klagen und auch das Geld bekommen.


----------



## dambala (9. März 2019)

Die garantie siegel (aufkleber)für zb. Schrauben kannst nachkaufen 

https://m.ebay.com/sch/i.html?kw=warranty+sticker&cid=117007&cnm=Blank+Labels


----------

